# AppleTV jailbreakée et iTunes Match



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Depuis quelques temps, j'ai des pb de lecture avec iTunes Match et mon apple TV jailbreakée.

Au bout de quelques minutes de lecture, celle-ci s'arrete avec un message "une erreur s'est produite réessayer plus tard"

J'ai essayé d'installer la dernière version d'iOS pas de souci et repassé sur la version jailbreakée mais là de nouveau le même souci.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution?


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Quand mon ATV était JB, iTunes match fonctionnais correctement... Depuis j'suis passé au nouvel IOS et donc le JB a sauté , je ne pourrais donc pas te renseigner plus... 


Par contre tu dit que tu l'as reJB... J'pensais que le nouvel IOS ne le permettais pas... T'avais sauvé ton shsh ou un truc du genre pour pouvoir le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

Effectivement le nouvel OS n'est pas JB mais ça ne t'empêche pas de downgradé à l'ancienne version pour JB à nouveau.
J'utilise SeasonPass qui m'installe la version 5.0.1 JB au lieu de la version 5.0.2.
Ceci n'est possible qu'avec l'aTV 2 en la passant en mode DCU (je crois) en appuyant sur les bouton play et menu à la fois pendant 7s.

Bref avec Season Pass c'est très simple et bien expliqué. pas besoin de shsh mais obligé de se retapé tous les mot de passe flickr itunes, google, wifi, etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------

Il est vrai qu'avant ça marchait très bien, Apple a dû bloqué quelque chose en detectant une version JB.

Est ce quelqu'un rencontre les même pb avec la version 5.0.1 non JB?


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (17 Janvier 2013)

Ok , merci de ta réponse iNico,

J'récupere un cable mini usb , je reJB , je verrais bien si itunes match se met a délirer... 


..J'te tiens au courant


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (17 Janvier 2013)

ok, c'est fait... iTunes Match tourne nickel chez moi en 5.0.2 JB...


----------

